# Did I Hear it Correct ... Beauceron Bitch High Score Ring I Canadian Championship



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

:razz:

Good job Esa and Cherie


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> :razz:
> 
> Good job Esa and Cherie


High score ring I Canadian Championship was a beauceron (D'Jerry and Patrick)

Cherie and Esa 3rd place.

Both of them did a great performance.Congrats to Patrick and Esa


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Kevin send me a private about the cra


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, I stand corrected.


None the less, HISTORIC for Beaucerons.

Both Patrick and Esa, Jerry and Cherie great Beaucerons


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone know where to find the rest of the results?


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Tanya
We will post all results on the other thread I started later this week as we have a seminar going on till tomorrow and once that is done we will have more time.
Mike


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Congrats to Esa and Cherie. I knew you guys would do well when I saw you in CT. 
Baucerons doing well that is great. Nice to see a different breed doing well. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Any pictures from the event??


----------

